# Quando tu arriverai, me ne sarò andato da molto tempo



## danubile92

Ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio sull'utilizzo di "desde hace" per indicare una durata di tempo. La frase:"Quando tu arriverai, me ne sarò andato da molto tempo" come può essere resa in spagnolo?

Pensavo a:"Cuando llegues yo me habré ido *desde hará* mucho tiempo/Cuando llegues *hará mucho tiempo que* me habré ido".

Si può utilizzare così "desde hace" nel futuro?

Grazie



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.



danubile92 said:


> Cuando llegues yo me habré ido desde hará mucho tiempo/Cuando llegues hará mucho tiempo que me habré ido".



Secondo me sono giuste, almeno da un punto di vista strettamente grammaticale. Vediamo cosa dicono i nativi.


----------



## danubile92

Dalla grammatica di Carrera Díaz, "*desde hará*" è spiegato come:"per indicare un conteggio preciso ma supposto a partire dal momento presente", e la frase che mette come esempio è:"Lo estoy esperando desde hará diez minutos" tradotta come:"Lo sto aspettando più o meno da dieci minuti".

Per quanto riguarda "*hará+periodo di tempo+que*" la sfumatura di significato di approssimazione che carrera Díaz dà è la stessa, con "Hará dos meses que no la veo", tradotta come "Saranno due mesi che non la vedo", come un'approssimazione dal momento presente.

Il mio dubbio è quindi se in una frase come quella del mio primo post, tutta al futuro, queste due strutture ("desde hará" e "hará+tempo+que") sono utilizzabili oppure la frase va tradotta in un altro modo, ad esempio:"Cuando llegues, yo me habré ido *desde hace* mucho tiempo"


----------



## TheCrociato91

danubile92 said:


> Il mio dubbio è quindi se in una frase come quella del mio primo post, tutta al futuro, queste due strutture ("desde hará" e "hará+tempo+que") sono utilizzabili oppure la frase va tradotta in un altro modo, ad esempio:"Cuando llegues, yo me habré ido *desde hace* mucho tiempo"



L'uso del futuro nel tuo esempio è diverso dai contesti riportati sopra, in cui il futuro indica supposizione / probabilità (lo stesso che si usa anche in italiano). 

Secondo me, proprio come "desde hace" e "hace" possono essere _coniugati_ al tempo passato ("Hacía muchos meses que no le veía" / "No le veía desde hacía muchos meses" = "Non lo vedevo da molti mesi") e al futuro con il significato di supposizione (come gli esempi da te riportati), deduco che si possano usare anche coniugati al tempo futuro per indicare un futuro.

Però meglio attendere la conferma di nativi.


----------



## chlapec

Come nativo,
le tue frasi del primo post mi sembrano corrette dal punto di vista grammaticale, come ha detto prima TheCrociato91, anche se la prima frase (quella di "desde hará") non mi sembra naturale in questo contesto nel parlare comune; può essere comunque una mia percezione soggettiva.
Così, spontaneamente, io direi: "cuando llegues, hará mucho que me he ido" (il che non vuole dire che questa frase sia grammaticalmente corretta).

Altrimenti, come già detto, "desde hará" si utilizza tantissimo invece di "desde hace" quando si vuole esprimere che non si sa esattamente da quanto tempo dura un fatto: Trabaja aquí desde hará unos diez años. Lleva esperando desde hará una hora.


----------



## danubile92

Grazie! Una frase come "Cuando llegues, la cena estará preparada desde dos horas antes" è corretta? Si può dire anche "Cuando llegues, la cena llevará dos horas preparada/ Cuando llegues, la cena estará preparada desde hace dos horas"?


----------



## Ciprianus

danubile92 said:


> Grazie! Una frase come "Cuando llegues, la cena estará preparada desde dos horas antes" è corretta? Si può dire anche "Cuando llegues, la cena llevará dos horas *de* preparada/ Cuando llegues, la cena estará preparada desde hace dos horas"?


----------



## danubile92

@Ciprianus non sapevo che si dovesse utilizzare la preposizione "de" nella frase "la cena llevará dos horas de preparada", mi puoi fare qualche altro esempio?


----------



## Ciprianus

La comida se contamina rápido  después de algunas horas de preparada.
La mayonesa debe comerse antes de una hora de preparada.


----------



## Elxenc

Ciprianus said:


> La comida se contamina rápido  después de algunas horas de preparada.
> La mayonesa debe comerse antes de una hora de preparada.



Me disculpareis, pero yo, como hablante de España no usaría para nada la preposición "de" entre horas y preparada. Yo no usaria "de", lo dejaria en:".../...después de algunas horas preparada". Para mí la única fórmula para insertar la preposición de sería:   "La comida se contamina rápido *(rápidamente)* después de algunas horas *de estar* preparada. Yo cambiaria el órden, peró puede que sea una opción personal:  La comida se contamina rápidamente después de estar (ya) algunas horas preparada.


----------



## Neuromante

Llevará ya dos horas preparada

Hará ya dos horas que estará preparada


----------



## danubile92

"Llevará dos horas de preparada" può voler dire che la cena sarà "in preparazione" da due ore? Se dico "Llevará dos horas preparada" significa che quando arriverò a  casa la cena era già pronta da due ore, ma se metto la preposizione "de" cambia il significato della frase? Nel caso non sarebbe meglio dire "Llevará dos horas de preparación"?


----------



## Elxenc

danubile92 said:


> "Llevará dos horas de preparada" può voler dire che la cena sarà "in preparazione" da due ore? Se dico "Llevará dos horas preparada" significa che quando arriverò a  casa la cena era già pronta da due ore, ma se metto la preposizione "de" cambia il significato della frase? Nel caso non sarebbe meglio dire "Llevará dos horas de preparación"?



"*Llevará dos horas *_de_* preparada*" No es correcta, le sobra "de". Se han dado alternativas con su significado en mensajes anteriores.


----------



## Ciprianus

danubile92 said:


> "Llevará dos horas de preparada" può voler dire che la cena sarà "in preparazione" da due ore?


No.
Para eso se dice "Llevará dos horas  prepararla/de preparación"



> Se dico "Llevará dos horas preparada" significa che quando arriverò a casa la cena era già pronta da due ore, ma se metto la preposizione "de" cambia il significato della frase? Nel caso non sarebbe meglio dire "Llevará dos horas de preparación"?



No cambia el significado, y lleva la _de_, de la misma manera que se dice "horas _de_ preparación" hay que decir "horas _de_ preparada"


----------



## Neuromante

No, no lleva "de"


----------



## Amapolas

"Dos horas preparada" è corretto anche qui in Argentina.


----------

